# Do some threads just DISAPPEAR?



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been looking for the thread I started yesterday about looking for colorant, and it's not here. At first I just thought it was being moved because it became more of a discussion than a classified, but I don't see it, anywhere!


----------



## Rusti (Jan 14, 2018)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=10043

Do you (did you, when you posted) meet all of these rules for posting in classifieds?


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

I BELIEVE so, but as I stated, it did become a discussion about colorants.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 14, 2018)

Never hurts to message a moderator and ask.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanx, maybe one will reply here, as I am not really sure who they are yet!  It's really not a big deal at all, I'm just curious as to if I've either done something wrong and it got deleted, or if it just went "poof"!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2018)

It didn't go poof, if its missing, and it seems to be, there was a reason for it being deleted.

some of the mods are shunt2011, lsg, IrishLass, Relle


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> It didn't go poof, if its missing, and it seems to be, there was a reason for it being deleted.
> 
> some of the mods are shunt2011, lsg, IrishLass, Relle



Thank you!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 14, 2018)

It looks like one of the admins deleted it because of a rule violation.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 14, 2018)

I REALLY wish you mods had a policy of sending a message to someone when you delete one of their threads or posts for rules violations (except spammers- they KNOW they're breaking rules already). Even just a quick one line 'post/thread deleted by a mod- rule violation' would be great!


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I REALLY wish you mods had a policy of sending a message to someone when you delete one of their threads or posts for rules violations (except spammers- they KNOW they're breaking rules already). Even just a quick one line 'post/thread deleted by a mod- rule violation' would be great!



It matters to me only in that if I did something wrong, I need to know so that I don't do it again!  I suspect it's because I made it chat about colorants rather than sticking to a "looking to buy".


----------



## lsg (Jan 14, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I REALLY wish you mods had a policy of sending a message to someone when you delete one of their threads or posts for rules violations (except spammers- they KNOW they're breaking rules already). Even just a quick one line 'post/thread deleted by a mod- rule violation' would be great!



That is a good suggestion.  I think that I always try to send a pm explaining, if I haven't listed the reason in the "reason for deleting " box.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 14, 2018)

When I was a mod, I would usually send a pm. But it's also our responsibility as members to make sure that we are following the rules, rather than the responsibility of the modmins to do it for each user


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> When I was a mod, I would usually send a pm. But it's also our responsibility as members to make sure that we are following the rules, rather than the responsibility of the modmins to do it for each user



Whereas I'm not sure that I broke any...  although I believe my last post said something like, "we may need to move this thread."  A forum that I belonged to, long ago, would occasionally move a thread in a situation where it started as one thing, then became another.  My thread in the classies began as a 'looking to buy' colorants, to a discussion about colorants. Not a detelable offense, IMO, but I would like to know if that was the reason, or if it's something else completely.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Whereas I'm not sure that I broke any...  although I believe my last post said something like, "we may need to move this thread."  A forum that I belonged to, long ago, would occasionally move a thread in a situation where it started as one thing, then became another.  My thread in the classies began as a 'looking to buy' colorants, to a discussion about colorants. Not a detelable offense, IMO, but I would like to know if that was the reason, or if it's something else completely.



You should contact Relle, since she is the one who deleted it and ask her, in a nice way of course, how you can prevent such a deletion in the future.  I remember reading your post and maybe a response or two.  I wasn't aware it was in the Classified section, though and from what I remember about it, it didn't seem to me like a 'Wanted to buy' kind of thread, but I may have not read it thoroughly.

EDIT:  Now I see how it was a 'rule violation':



> :  SMF *requires* active membership of at least 15 days and *requires *a  minimum of (5) posts & (15) days membership before posting any  sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other similar  transaction.* In Search Of (ISO) ads do not need to meet this limit.*  [end quote]
> 
> It was an 'In Search of' ad, so does not fit in the members classifieds.  Maybe you could start another thread in one of the soap forums, maybe the beginner's one about where to obtain micas (I think that's what you wanted, was micas for soap making, right?)


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

earlene said:


> You should contact Relle, since she is the one who deleted it and ask her, in a nice way of course, how you can prevent such a deletion in the future.  I remember reading your post and maybe a response or two.  I wasn't aware it was in the Classified section, though and from what I remember about it, it didn't seem to me like a 'Wanted to buy' kind of thread, but I may have not read it thoroughly.
> 
> EDIT:  Now I see how it was a 'rule violation':
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittish (Jan 14, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> earlene said:
> 
> 
> > You should contact Relle, since she is the one who deleted it and ask her, in a nice way of course, how you can prevent such a deletion in the future.  I remember reading your post and maybe a response or two.  I wasn't aware it was in the Classified section, though and from what I remember about it, it didn't seem to me like a 'Wanted to buy' kind of thread, but I may have not read it thoroughly.
> ...


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Laurabolyard said:
> 
> 
> > I think where you may have tripped was not including the required disclaimer in your original post, though I could be mistaken. Things like this is why I'd love to see mods messaging people when posts and threads are deleted, so we'll know WHICH rule we broke so we won't do it again. I've tripped over sub-forum rules myself, even after having read them.
> ...


----------



## dibbles (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't remember for sure if you had this disclaimer at the beginning of your post, but I kind of think it wasn't there and may be the reason your thread was removed. 

The following disclaimer must be posted at the beginning of each sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other similar transactions:

DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I don't remember for sure if you had this disclaimer at the beginning of your post, but I kind of think it wasn't there and may be the reason your thread was removed.
> 
> The following disclaimer must be posted at the beginning of each sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other similar transactions:
> 
> .



I wondered that too, as 'in search of' doesn't fit any of the above descriptions, I imagine that it falls under 'similar transactions '. I'm beginning to get annoyed now, that the 'deleter ' hasn't come forward and said!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, if the delete was by Relle, she is in Australia so maybe the time difference. The mods here do a good job, and I have found them to be responsive when they need to be. And I would also guess that, yes, your request would fall under the 'transactions between members' umbrella.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> I wondered that too, as 'in search of' doesn't fit any of the above descriptions, I imagine that it falls under 'similar transactions '. I'm beginning to get annoyed now, that the 'deleter ' hasn't come forward and said!!



*Laurabolyard*, try and be patient.  If you haven't sent Relle a pm yet, just do it nicely and then wait for her response.  I have found she is very helpful.  But please remember that even mods have lives outside the forum and sometimes cannot respond immediately.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Laurabolyard*, try and be patient.  If you haven't sent Relle a pm yet, just do it nicely and then wait for her response.  I have found she is very helpful.  But please remember that even mods have lives outside the forum and sometimes cannot respond immediately.



Thank you, I am, and I will, but how do you know it was her??


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 14, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Thank you, I am, and I will, but how do you know it was her??



Because it says so.

Look here:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20 for your name on the left. Relle's name and the reason for deletion are on the right.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 14, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Because it says so.
> 
> Look here:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20 for your name on the left. Relle's name and the reason for deletion are on the right.



I've clicked on that link 4 times, I see THIS. Show me what YOU see...  grrr



DeeAnna said:


> Because it says so.
> .



REALLY??!?  FacePalm...

I give UP...  much more aggravation than need be.  It was deleted, I don't know why, much speculation, very ominous,  no answers that I CAN SEE.  No problem...  done with it!

Thank you Earlene!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 15, 2018)

Laurabolyard,

Relle will be back soon, I'm sure, to let you know what happened (she really is nice, there will be a reason, it's just not visible).

There were a few forum changes recently too, so things that people could see and do have changed (and that isn't obvious to people if it looks the same as it always did). Relle (and certainly DeeAnna) may not even be aware that you could not see why your thread was deleted.

So hard to tell right now. Please hang around to find out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2018)

This is what I see - it shows that Relle deleted it, with a basic reason.  

As has been said, if you have dropped her a PM then she'll answer it.  Also bear in mind that every modmin doesn't read every single thread, so she might not have seen this one even if she has been on.  PM is the best option.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 15, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Laurabolyard,
> 
> Relle will be back soon, I'm sure, to let you know what happened (she really is nice, there will be a reason, it's just not visible).
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for taking the time to explain that, I appreciate it!



The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> This is what I see - it shows that Relle deleted it, with a basic reason.
> 
> As has been said, if you have dropped her a PM then she'll answer it.  Also bear in mind that every modmin doesn't read every single thread, so she might not have seen this one even if she has been on.  PM is the best option.



THANK YOU!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 15, 2018)

I see what The Gent sees. Maybe there's a difference between the paid accounts and the not-paid accounts?


----------



## Rusti (Jan 15, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I see what The Gent sees. Maybe there's a difference between the paid accounts and the not-paid accounts?



I think there must be. I can't see it either.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 15, 2018)

Rusti said:


> I think there must be. I can't see it either.



Hmmm...  maybe I should have done the paid account as opposed to the donation.  Funny though, as soon as I made the donation, the thread disappeared!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, there is a difference in how the accounts work. In this instance, DeeAnna's view (and Gents view) is different in it's content to an unpaid view, which Rusti and yourself are seeing.

It's similar to how non-paid accounts cannot delete a post, and also have a more restricted time-frame for editing.

Membership level stuff.



SaltedFig said:


> There were a few forum changes recently too



Just saw your post


Laurabolyard said:


> Hmmm...  maybe I should have done the paid  account as opposed to the donation.  Funny though, as soon as I made the  donation, the thread disappeared!!



Send a message to Angie ... she made a post about donations and subscriptions.
This'll do ... found the later Admin post on it: Donate and Subscribe


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 15, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Send a message to Angie ... she made a post about donations and subscriptions.
> This'll do ... found the later Admin post on it: Donate and Subscribe



Thanx, I couldn't find 'Angie' is she 'Admin'?  Sorry, NEWB!!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 15, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Thanx, I couldn't find 'Angie' is she 'Admin'?  Sorry, NEWB!!



http://www.soapmakingforum.com/member.php?u=12469


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 15, 2018)

toxikon said:


> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/member.php?u=12469



Done, thank you!!!


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

It wasn't Angie, it was Relle.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> It wasn't Angie, it was Relle.



You would have to read back for that to make sense...  for supporting member.  Got slightly off topic!


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry.  I get it now.


----------

